# Help with using a Tamron 70-300 macro mode



## daddyrabbit (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi. I am new to the forum and new to photography. I just got my first D-slr. I bought a Nikon D40(used). It came with an 18-55 lens. Since I am on a budget I bought a Tamron AF70-300 F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro 1:2. I cannot figure out what the Macro selector does. I have tried to use it, but I cannot see any difference with the Macro on, or on Normal. I read the directions and it says to have it between 180 and 300 and then put the switch to macro "on". I did that and I could not see any difference with the switch in either position. I also tried manual focus and auto focus. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2011)

haven't used that lens.. but typically the Macro setting on a tele-zoom will allow you to be closer to your subject and still be able to get good focus. Put it in macro mode..... try manual focus (set it to the closest focus distance) and then move the camera back and forth while looking through the viewfinder until the subject is sharp. Usually a good way to test the macro capability.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

daddyrabbit said:


> I read the directions and it says to have it between 180 and 300 and then put the switch to macro "on". I did that and I could not see any difference with the switch in either position. I also tried manual focus and auto focus. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


You won't see a difference until you get closer to a subject.

The difference is that the minimum focus distance gets substantially shorter (closer, from 59" to 37.4") when the Normal/Macro switch is in the Macro position.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Oct 14, 2011)

ok-Thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep in mind usually zoom lens with macro setting snt really a "true" macro lens.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

Which is why Sigma notes the lens macro ratio is 1:2, meaning objects are rendered at 1/2 their actual size relative to the magnification provided by the focal length the lens is zoomed to.

That particular lens can only use the macro feature between 180mm and 300 mm.


----------

